# Is there a good training DVD?



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Since locating a trainer is difficult I wondered if there was a dvd out there to teach basic training to fluffbutts?


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

fach said:


> Since locating a trainer is difficult I wondered if there was a dvd out there to teach basic training to fluffbutts?


I like www.dogwise.com. My suggestion is, to get clicker training DVDs because even if you choose not to use the device itself, the concept is great. Please avoid Cesaer Milan videos/books. He's taken canine behavior a step back, 20 years! (and that is not just my opinion, that is the opinion of every certified behaviorist there is)

Karla


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Karen Pryor has some good intro sets.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

jmm said:


> Karen Pryor has some good intro sets.



Thanks. I ordered a dvd and supplies. Wish me luck. 

I will gain control:thumbsup:!!!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

jmm said:


> Karen Pryor has some good intro sets.


Yes, I agree. I oftentimes hesitate to mention names because Jackie honestly, you keep up on the books and DVDs better than I do LOL. (new ones, that is). I generally just stick with the old standbys, which KP is...but she's the original and the best, IMO.

Karla


----------

